# Of cabbage & kings ( almost forgotten essential noise-rocker )



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

These days noise rock is tame and sometime lame , but back in the days noise-rock was ferocious
it had teeths and fangs, it was pitch dark were talking of Of cabbage and Kings from chicago or new York unclear.

But anyway they gave us awesome raw brutal Noisy progy sludgy noise-rock , i like em better than early swans, espêcially the early of cabbages and Kings.This stuff is punishing as hell and it's not even metal, ohh i love this band, hey guys americans ever seen them live , they most have been quite loud.

Im dying to see them on YouTube live someday, anyone use to be into the music of these guys hey?

:tiphat: what your favorite album there gotta be someone out there that had or still lisen to em on TC.


----------

